

How to (Scientifically) Pick the Best Company Name - rharris
http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/03/05/test-company-domain-name-with-mturk-survey-data/

======
JohnyLy
Very interesting approach. Choosing a company name is very important. I
especially like the name-association part. I would just add 'meaning in
foreign languages' because sometimes a company name can sound well in English
but could mean something bad in a foreign language.

------
tajen
Excellent posst in the wake of Paul Graham's new essay!

~~~
brudgers
For an established company launching a new brand or product, this approach
makes sense. For the sort of startup that historically had office hours with
Graham, it's a distraction from working on the product. Early stage startups
can't afford to waste time bike shedding in lieu of working. It's so much
easier to play house picking a name than building a product and finding
customers and that's why it's so dangerous.

------
rebekah-aimee
I'm glad they went with ThingsWeStart. That was a much better name... I've
already forgotten their other ones. Their previous favorite didn't sound as
credible, either.

Plus, ThingsWeStart is probably not the Ukrainian word for an item of ladies'
underwear or something.

